# Venogram with angioplasty



## MADDIE (Oct 17, 2012)

Please help with this.  Access of the left small saphenous vein at the popliteal fossa then a micropuncture wire followed by a catheter was placed in the popliteal vein. Lower extremity venogram was shot. I then placed a wire and exchanged out for a 4 French sheath. I then placed a glide cath into the left femoral vein and shot another angiogram. It revealed an in-stent stenosis of the common iliac vein. I then treated this with a 10 mm balloon. I then removed the sheath and exchanged out for a short 6-french sheath which was sewn in place. 
Thanks


----------



## dimmitta (Oct 26, 2012)

36005 (venous cath placement), 75820 (unilateral venogram), 35476 (venous balloon angioplasty), 75978 (angioplasty S&I). I believe 75820 will bundle with 36005, but in the case above I feel you would be justified in unbundling with a 59. 

Hope this helps!


----------

